# MMO-Hoffnung 2008



## Brennus Magtus (1. März 2008)

Ich weiß es gibt schon Threads dieser Art, aber ich
wollte mal alle sachen hier Aufführen!
soweit ich weiß sollen diese MMO´s  08 erscheinen:
-Age of Conan
-Warhammer Online
-Aion
-Startrek Online
-Stargate Worlds
-Whrath of the lich king(ich weiß ist nurn Addon aber ist trotzdem eine der großen Ankündigungen!)
-Guild Wars2

sonst weiß ich keine GROßEN
ankündigungen mehr^^
viel Spaß bei Abstimmen
Brennus


----------



## zificult (1. März 2008)

ich schätze WAR floppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (1. März 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> ich schätze WAR floppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt drauf an, wie man "Flop" definiert. Wenn du sagst, ein Flop wäre es, nicht die Spielerzahlen von WoW zu erreichen, dann hast du Recht mit der Annahme dass es floppt. Wenn du annimmst es könne nicht finanziell erfolgreich sein, dann wäre meine Prognose dass du Unrecht hast, aber das wird die Zeit zeigen.

@Topic: War Star Trek Online nicht vorerst eingestellt? Bzw. ziemlich zurückgeworfen in der Entwicklung? In jedem Fall bezweifle ich mal, dass es 2008 noch rauskommt. Dennoch, gerade DAS ist meine große MMO-Hoffnung insgesamt.

Aber da es ja um 2008 erscheinende Spiele geht: WAR, der Rest sagt mir in keinster Weise zu, das einzige was ich überhaupt noch testen werde dürfte Wrath sein.


----------



## airace (1. März 2008)

ich finde wotlk sollte man rausnehem weil es ja mehr ein addon ist als ein richtiges mmo aber egal ich hoffe das WAR ganz nett wird wenn es so sein wird wie die entwikler sagen rollt da ein ganz schon großer bazzen auf uns zu...


----------



## Arasus (1. März 2008)

Ich hoffe stark, dass ...ähm... keine Ahnung :O

Ich würde mir einen DDO Relaunch wünschen (bzw drauf hoffen) bei dem an etwas weniger Instanzlastigkeit gefeilt wird. Nur in Dörfern/Städten Player zu treffen ist öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. März 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAR

Signatur^^


----------



## Brennus Magtus (2. März 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> War Star Trek Online nicht vorerst eingestellt?



ne ich meine Gods and Heroes wurde eingestellt damit man Star trek online 2008 fertig hat
aber ich kann mich auch irren^^


----------



## Draco1985 (2. März 2008)

Brennus schrieb:


> ne ich meine Gods and Heroes wurde eingestellt damit man Star trek online 2008 fertig hat
> aber ich kann mich auch irren^^



Das kam zuerst, aber dann hat der Entwickler STO auch eingestellt, weil sie es nicht gebacken gekriegt haben. Das letzte was ich gehört hatte war, dass die Lizenz neu vergeben werden sollte und die Macher von City of Heroes anscheinend daran interessiert waren.

Dummerweise kann zwar Concept Art und sowas an den "neuen" Entwickler weitergegeben werden, aber kein Programmcode. Sprich die "neuen" Entwickler müssten nochmal bei Null anfangen.


----------



## Zenti (2. März 2008)

Lich King, ganz klar.

Hoffe, dass WoW damit wieder etwas zu den wurzeln zurückgeführt wird, weg vom abgespaceten look der scherbenwelt. und bitte blizzard, keine so krasse itementwertung wie bei BC!!!


----------



## Aschingrai (2. März 2008)

Star Trek Online, ganz klar! [/ironie]

Ich hoffe das mich AION soweit überzeugen kann wie es die Trailer bis jetzt getan haben, mir gefällt der STyle des Spiels sehr gut. Für einen alten Ragnarok-Online Hasen wie mich passts perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (2. März 2008)

mittlerweile ganz klar aoc. die jungs scheinen die balance pve/pvp hinzukriegen, haben eine super engine entwickelt und endlich mal neue ideen. ausserdem werden sie nicht sooo stark gehyped wie w.a.r., mythic kann einem leid tun, egal wie gut w.a.r. wird, es wird niemals die erwartungen der comm erfüllen können.
aions trailer sahen zwar toll aus, aber nun die ersten gameplay videso gesehen und einfach nur enttäuscht, null innovation und von der grafikpracht der trailer bleibt nicht allzuviel übrig.
startrek online - war es echt nötig die wunden nochmal aufzureissen? 
wrath hm werd sicher meine chars auf 80 bringen, aber das wirds dann wohl gewesen sein, die esportisierung des games geht mir mittlerweile gehörig gegen den strich.


----------



## zificult (2. März 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie man "Flop" definiert. Wenn du sagst, ein Flop wäre es, nicht die Spielerzahlen von WoW zu erreichen, dann hast du Recht mit der Annahme dass es floppt. Wenn du annimmst es könne nicht finanziell erfolgreich sein, dann wäre meine Prognose dass du Unrecht hast, aber das wird die Zeit zeigen.
> 
> @Topic: War Star Trek Online nicht vorerst eingestellt? Bzw. ziemlich zurückgeworfen in der Entwicklung? In jedem Fall bezweifle ich mal, dass es 2008 noch rauskommt. Dennoch, gerade DAS ist meine große MMO-Hoffnung insgesamt.
> 
> Aber da es ja um 2008 erscheinende Spiele geht: WAR, der Rest sagt mir in keinster Weise zu, das einzige was ich überhaupt noch testen werde dürfte Wrath sein.


nein, mit flop mien ich nen paar kaufens zocj´ken es 2 monate und dann is es wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (2. März 2008)

zifi, dann liegst du definitiv falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (2. März 2008)

Guild Wars kommt nicht 2008! Wahnsinn wie viele das denken, aber es wurde klar gesagt, dass 2008 nur die ersten Beta-Tests gestartet werden. Nix Release.

StarTrek Online wurde gecanned, und ob Stargate es nich dieses Jahr schafft... hmhmhm

Mein Favorit: Weiterhin Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (2. März 2008)

Naja wenn mit WOTLK wieder das alte WoW wiederkommt würde ich mich drüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
WAR freu ich mich auch drauf setze ich aber keine Hoffnung rein da ich glaube, dass man dem Produkt sorgenfrei entgegenblilcken kann / darf.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Gromthar (2. März 2008)

The schrieb:


> Naja wenn mit WOTLK wieder das alte WoW wiederkommt würde ich mich drüber freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Die Arena wird sicherlich aufgrund der hohe Akzeptanz nicht abgeschafft, es wird auch weiterhin darauf ein s.g. Balacing betrieben.

Wahrscheinlich wird es einfach genau wie derzeit ablaufen, jedoch von anfang an ohne Pre-Quests für Instanzen, sondern eher Content Blocker in Bossmob-Format. Es wird eine neue open-PvP Area geben und neue Gebiete.

Ich glaube, das WoW zumindest für mich nichts mehr zu bieten haben *kann* - PvE ist durch 25er Raids extrem vereinfacht worden und PvP durch Arena ein klassisches Beispiel dafür wie man es nicht machen sollte.

Daher freue ich mich auf AoC und natürlich Warhammer. Vielleicht bringt dies neuen Wind in MMO-Genre.


----------



## Draco1985 (2. März 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> zifi, dann liegst du definitiv falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber sowas von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alleine der kleine Teil von Warhammer-Spielern, denen WoW immer zu kindisch war/geworden ist für die dürfte WAR DIE Offenbarung schlechthin sein. Allein aus Tabletopspielern dürften genug Leute zusammenkommen, dass WAR dauerhaft im Gewinnbereich bleibt. Trotzdem wäre es utopisch, anzunehmen dass WAR die 10+ Mio. Accs von WoW toppen kann, solange sich da nicht ebensoviele China-Farmer einnisten wie bei Blizzards Vorzeige Online-Hack'n'Slay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn ich mir anseghe was dadurch aus WoW geworden ist, dürfte das wesentlich besser sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lars1988 (2. März 2008)

ich glaube auch, mich nicht zu weit aus dem fenster zu lehnen, wenn ich sage WAR wird der totale flop. ( nur meine meinung )


----------



## Durlok (2. März 2008)

ich denke dass WAR nicht flopt
aus dem einfachen grund WOW hat viele spieler erst auf mmo's aufmerksam gemacht
davon freuen sich bestimmt auch viele auf etwas neues 
von diesen spielern werden sich dann einige auf AoC und WAR (ev noch Aion)verteilen 
WOW wir mit seinen zahlen etwas nach unten rutschen ( ausser die inder kommen ins spiel : ) zu gunsten der anderen 2-3 meist erwarteten mmo's und somit denke ich wird es sich etwas auspendeln


----------



## Tikume (2. März 2008)

Vergesst nicht dass es derzeit eine Lücke gibt bei den MMORPGs wenn es um brauchbares PvP gibt. Im Prinzip gibt es da noch Daoc und Ultima Online auf Freeshards und das war es.

Age of Conan und Warhammer Online werden sich aufmachen diese Lücke zu schliessen. Während AoC vielleicht mit mehr Innovationen punkten können wird wenn das Konzept aufgehen sollte, sehe ich War eher als Kandidaten der eher Erfolg haben wird in dem Bereich.

Zeigen wird es die Zukunft, und das wird nicht einfach der Verkaufsstart sein.


----------



## Dentus (2. März 2008)

Ganz klar Age of Conan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (2. März 2008)

Meine persönliche Hoffnung ist das Addon zu HdRO. Wenn das so weitergeht, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass HdRO dieses Jahr die Mio Spieler knackt.


----------



## sTereoType (2. März 2008)

für mich ist es definitiv WAR , wobei ich außer auf pvp zu verweisen nicht wirklich weis warum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Tikume   da zeigt sich der gute geschmack für tv-shows in deiner sig^^ scrubs ftw


----------



## BloodyLove (2. März 2008)

also ich denke AoC wirds werden.... kann aber auch sein, dass ich parteiisch bin, weil ich AoC betatester bin hihi

warhammer könnte floppen, denke ich... da lohnt sich das weiterreden aber erst, wenn bekannt ist, wie das crafting-system wird.... ist ja alles streng geheim im moment

WoW wird vor WotLK noch extrem einbrechen (bei unserer Gilde sind mittlerweile gut 1/4 der Leute weggebrochen an HDRO (wobei die über das magere endgame klagen) und die warten eigentlich alle auf AoC...
einige auch auf WAR...

WotLK wird sicher einige zum "mal wieder reinschnuppern" anregen... aber wenn AoC und WAR alles richtig gemacht haben (auch das Release nicht wieder verschieben), hat WotLK keine chance.... zumal es frühestens August 08 kommt... eher noch später....

Sollten AoC und WAR aber floppen und HDRO weiter so mager im Endgame und PVP bleiben. wird WoW-WotLK einen heiden-rekord einfahren...


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (3. März 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie man "Flop" definiert. Wenn du sagst, ein Flop wäre es, nicht die Spielerzahlen von WoW zu erreichen, dann hast du Recht mit der Annahme dass es floppt. Wenn du annimmst es könne nicht finanziell erfolgreich sein, dann wäre meine Prognose dass du Unrecht hast, aber das wird die Zeit zeigen.
> 
> @Topic: War Star Trek Online nicht vorerst eingestellt? Bzw. ziemlich zurückgeworfen in der Entwicklung? In jedem Fall bezweifle ich mal, dass es 2008 noch rauskommt. Dennoch, gerade DAS ist meine große MMO-Hoffnung insgesamt.
> 
> Aber da es ja um 2008 erscheinende Spiele geht: WAR, der Rest sagt mir in keinster Weise zu, das einzige was ich überhaupt noch testen werde dürfte Wrath sein.




WAR wird nicht Floppen! warum naja schau Dir die Fan Community an und Lies dir mal die Beiträge durch, viele die jetzt noch WoW zocken im PvP bereich haben auch die Schnauze voll von dem Schlechten System bei Blizzard (Ausnahme Arena). Und nach drei jahren ist die Luft raus selbst WotLK kann mit dem Heldensystem auch nicht gerade auftrumphen. Die Quitschbunte Grafik mit immer wieder gleichen Abläufen holt doch kein Hund mehr hinter dem offen vor.


----------



## Warlord2205 (3. März 2008)

Ich meine das WotLK der Hit wird, ist zwar nurn Addon aber WoW hat bisher die größte Fangemeinde, da kommt nichtmal WAR hinterher.
WAR wird Floppen da sind sich viele sicher, den ein Pen & Paper Game als MMO zu machen ist totaler schwachsinn, das hat dann nichts mehr mit Warhammer zu tun.
Warhammer soll nen P&P Game bleiben und fertig.
Stargate Worlds kann auch nen Hit werden nur nicht son großer wie WotLK, da Stargate Worlds wohl ein richtige und intensiverer Grafikfresser sein wird als zB. HDRO.
Vorallem wird WAR meiner Meinung nach eher in ein PvP Geplänkel anstatt ins anständige RP Levling geraten.

Gruß euer Warlord


----------



## Tikume (3. März 2008)

Warlord2205 schrieb:


> WAR wird Floppen da sind sich viele sicher, den ein Pen & Paper Game als MMO zu machen ist totaler schwachsinn, das hat dann nichts mehr mit Warhammer zu tun.



Jup, gibt sogar kranke Leute die aus einem Strategiespiel ein MMORPG machen wollten und gescheitert sind.


----------



## Thufeist (3. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jup, gibt sogar kranke Leute die aus einem Strategiespiel ein MMORPG machen wollten und gescheitert sind.



Seh ich nicht so, die fiktive Gesichte von WARHAMMER passt einfach in ein MMO.
Mal davon abgesehen ist Warhammer kein Pen&Paper Spiel sondern ein TableTop Spiel, das ist etwas vollkommen anderes.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakt ist auch das wenn man ein solches Spiel auf PvP auslegt, was Mytic einfach drauf hat dann sollte es schon klappen..
Und hört bitte auf WoW mit WAR zu vergleichen, es sind zwei vollkommen andere Spiele und nur des wegen werden einige enttäuscht sein, weil sie das nicht verstehen wollen.

Ich habe WAR schon auf der GC2006 gespielt und fand es extrem geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theobald (3. März 2008)

Ich denke, das sowohl Age Of Conan, als auch Warhammer und Aion erfolgreich sein werden.
Keines dieser Spiele wird auch nur annähernd an die Zahlen von WoW herankommen.

Aber das muß man auch nicht, ein Bruchteil der 10 Millionenen reicht ja aus, um dem Entwickler/Herausgeber einen Gewinn zu bescheren. Mit 500.000 Spielern dürfte man da locker im grünen Bereich sein.
Aion wird in Fernost massig Zulauf haben, Warhammer unter allen PvP Spielern, und AoC kann sich unter den älteren Semestern etliches an Spielermaterial sichern.

Ich kann nur jedem Spiel wünschen, nicht so erfolgreich wie WoW zu werden, denn dann besteht dort immer die Chance, eine wirklich gute, freundliche Community auf die Beine zu stellen.

Mein persöblicher Favorit ist natürlich Age Of Conan, einfach weil dieses Spiel soviele "Mauern" im Bereich MMORPG einreißt und wirklich viele gute und auch recht innovative Ideen in einem Spiel vereint.


----------



## BloodyLove (3. März 2008)

> Ich denke, das sowohl Age Of Conan, als auch Warhammer und Aion erfolgreich sein werden.
> Keines dieser Spiele wird auch nur annähernd an die Zahlen von WoW herankommen.
> 
> Aber das muß man auch nicht, ein Bruchteil der 10 Millionenen reicht ja aus, um dem Entwickler/Herausgeber einen Gewinn zu bescheren. Mit 500.000 Spielern dürfte man da locker im grünen Bereich sein.



Ich HOFFE sogar, dass schon wegend er Altersbeschränkung AoC schön kiddie-frei bleiben wird. Dann lieber paar millionen user weniger auf ein paar gemütlichen realms als flamor-roxxor-kiddies die den ganzen RP-spielspaß verderben bzw. nichtmal wissen was RP ist...



> WAR wird Floppen da sind sich viele sicher, den ein Pen & Paper Game als MMO zu machen ist totaler schwachsinn, das hat dann nichts mehr mit Warhammer zu tun.
> Warhammer soll nen P&P Game bleiben und fertig.



FALSCH.... denk mal nach...
WoW ... wer spielt WoW wegen den Warcraft Strategiespielen?
Klar, die ganzen Leute die direkt am Anfang zu WoW gekommen sind......
ABER: es gibt sooooooooo viele Spieler, die erst seit BC dabei sind und auch schon wegen dem Alter die alten WC-spiele garnicht kennen...
Die Spielen WoW auch nur wegen dem Sucht-faktor bzw. weil sie von Leuten davon gehört haben usw. usw. usw... aber nicht wegen dem Warcraft-feeling und -universum..

Bei WAR wirds ähnlich.... da werden seeehr viele Leute nur spielen wegen dem angeblich so tollen PVP und RVR system... Ich denke bei nicht-rollenspielern spielt die story und die Umgebung nur eine untergeordnete Rolle... das gameplay muss einfach passen...

Ich selbst bin RP'ler aber auch PVP'ler... mich spricht derzeit AoC am meisten an...


----------



## Drakonis (3. März 2008)

Ich warte momentan auch nur auf Age of Conen.

WoW hat sich für mich aus mehreren Gründen gegessen.

1. Der Zeitfaktor, ich habe weder 5 Tage die Woche Zeit zum raiden noch habe ich Lust mir den Stress darum weiter anzutun. Und da ich mit 2 mal die Woche raiden nicht hinterher gekommen bin und der Ärger in der Gilde immer mehr zugenommen hat, bin ich gegangen. Wer WoW erfolgreich spielen will, braucht nunmal sehr viel Zeit.

2. Der Content, WoW hat viel Content wobei dies meist nur auf die Anzahl der Instanzen und die Größe der Welt bezogen wird. Im Vergleich zu Ultima Online stinkt bisher jedes MMO das ich kenne vom Content ab. Das Problem beim Content von WoW ist, dass dieser sich selber begrenzt aufgrund der Itemization.
Hohe Instanzen sind ohne entsprechende Ausrüstung und Zugangsquest nicht zu schaffen, was jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht ist. Dem entgegen wirkt die Causalisierung siehe Patch 2.4. Bei diesem werden Sachen eingeführt, mit dem jeder von Kara aus nach SSC oder vielleicht gleich BT gehen kann. Demzufolge wird keiner mehr Magi oder Gruul angehen. Spieler die bis dato Gruul nie gesehen haben werden ihn dann auch schlimmstenfalls nie mehr sehen.
Noch schlimmer verhält es sich mit den 60er raid Instanzen. Ich spielte wow 1,5 Jahre lang und hatte bis dahin weder MC, Nax oder eine der AQ Instanzen komplett geschafft, da diese Instanzen auf unserem Server nicht mehr gespielt wurden.
Und bei WotLK wird es genau wieder so werden, die Scherbenwelt wird aussterben.

3. Item Reset. Wird es mit WotLK definitiv wieder geben, wurde ja offiziell bestätigt. Also warum sich jetzt noch in Raid Instanzen stressen,w enn dann eh nix mehr Wert ist? Sehe darin persönlich keinen Sinn.

4. Community, habe ich bis jetzt bei WoW die schlimmste vorgefunden. Die Coms von UO, Ryzom, HdRO waren bisher alle besser.



momentan spiele ich HdRO, nen Kundigen lvl41 auf Belegaer. Irgendwie ist der Funke bei dem Spiel bei mir jedoch noch nicht über gesprungen. Kann nicht genau sagen, woran das liegt, aber erhoffe mir da von Age of Conan mehr.

W.A.R. (Warte auf Rezkill?) sagt mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht zu. RvR, PvP schön und gut, aber was ist nebenher? der ganze Craft und PvE Aspekt scheint bei WaR irgendwie zu kurz zu kommen. Bei mir persönlich steht PvE vor PvP.

stargate werde ich mir vielleicht auch mal ansehen. Ansonsten warte ich seit Jahren auf Darkfall, falls es denn irgendwann released wird.


----------



## tehhoff (3. März 2008)

Meine Hoffnungsträger sind Age of Conan und Aion. AoC hat sehr viele coole Ideen und könnte die MMO Szene ordentlich aufmischen! Was man alles in den Videos sieht ist einfach klasse, besonders das Kampfsystem, was sich vom starren "Gegner anwählen, Buttons drücken..." der anderen MMOs gewaltig abhebt. Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt!
Aion sieht grafisch und vom Setting her ganz nett und vielversprechend aus, ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.


----------



## M. Emran (3. März 2008)

naja wow wrath of the lich king wird eigentlich der höhepunkt des rollenspieljahres 2008 sein ..zumal es die letze erweiterung ist (wegen dere geshcichte auch) und man dann endlich gegen arthas antreten und ihn persönlich kennen lernen kann^^


----------



## M. Emran (3. März 2008)

aber warhammer online soll auch ein ziemlich gutes mmo werden^^
also wow wotlk und warhammer sind eigentlich bisjetzt eines der größten mmo hoffnungen des jahres 2008^^


----------



## Brennus Magtus (4. März 2008)

Also WAR wird auf keinen fall floppen denn
schon jetzt ist die Fangemeinde groß und das sind 
meiner Meinung nach größtenteils die alten Warhammer Hasen^^
aber wenn das Spiel raus kommt und Freunde oder alte MMO bekannte
es sich angucken wird die Spielerzahl definitiv steigen.
und bei AoC wirds ähnlich außer das jetzt schon ein paar "Kiddies"
der verlockung von einem erwachsenem Spiel mit viel Blut gefolgt sind
und es mit Release noch mehr werden genauso wie bei den "Älteren"^^
und Aion da kann ich leider nichts zu sagen da ich nur die Trailer kenne und die net sooo prickelnd finde.
ABER das Addon von HdRO ist auch meine größte Hoffnung aber ich hbas net mit rein genommen weil ich glaube net das es 2008 erscheinen wird!


----------



## Brennus Magtus (5. März 2008)

Ach ja und.......@Warlord:
was sind den Warcraft1-3Frozen Throne für Spiele?
Strategiespiele!
und was sind fast alle bisherigen Warhammer Computerspiele?
Strategiespiele!

und Warhammer hat eine Fangemeinde die mit der wirklichen Warcraft Fangemeinde ungefähr auf dem selben Level ist also
was ist daran so falsch?^^


----------



## skyfish (5. März 2008)

ich denke auch nicht, das WAR floppen wird. sicherlich sind die erwartungen hoch und einige spieler werden enttäuscht sein. ich hoffe einfach das WAR und AOC wesentlich besser das PvP umsetzen können als in WOW.

WOW wird sicherlich nicht untergehen, denn es gibt genügend fans des PvE-contents. 

ich bin heiss auf AOC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (5. März 2008)

Das EVE weiter das ist was es ist. Achja, vielleicht als kleines Add-On "begehbare Stationen". Mehr nicht.


----------



## ei8th (5. März 2008)

Ihr seid so witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schong esagt, Warhammer is kein Pen&Paper, und Tkume's Kommentar war ironisch gemeint. *sigh*


----------



## Tykon (5. März 2008)

M. schrieb:


> naja wow wrath of the lich king wird eigentlich der höhepunkt des rollenspieljahres 2008 sein ..zumal es die letze erweiterung ist (wegen dere geshcichte auch) und man dann endlich gegen arthas antreten und ihn persönlich kennen lernen kann^^



das ende bezweifle ich von wow^^. es gibt nochn paar sachen die durchzukauen sind, wie zb:

-der smaragtgrüne traum
-das südmeer
-wenn man in wow die quests aufmerksam verfolgt hat erfährt man das es noch andere planeten gibt auf denen die brennende legion ihr unfug treibt und man evtl da wieder ne neue rasse spielen kann
-allgemein neue gebiete und rassen, wie zb. die pandaren, die komischen menschtiger (name entfallen^^) goblins usw

es gibt auch noch mehr welten, die ollen mir aber grade net einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

edit: achja genau^^: der mealstrom, des zuhause der naga

zurück zum thema: also ich hoffe ganz klar auf wotlk, wird bestimmt richtig interessant
                            auch wenn ich sie nicht spielen werde finde ich aoc und war sehr interesannt

naja, wir werdens sehen^^


----------



## grimmgork (5. März 2008)

Bin mir zu 70% sicher das War das rennen machen wird, grund?: Riesen community vom tabletop, Der style (das fantasy genre ist nunmal das beliebteste bei mmo), alle die einfach nur geil gemachtes pvp system geniessen wollen, viel mehr werbung = wird mehr rumgesprochen und zieht mehr leute an.

aoc wird bestimmt innovativ und so, wird sich denk ich mal, nicht richtig durchsetzen können.


----------



## PsyChoFreAk (5. März 2008)

Für mich ganz klar: *Aion! *


----------



## ei8th (5. März 2008)

Jetzt muss in die Liste auch noch Spellborn aufgenommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man das editieren kann osllte man mal GW2 rausschmeissen, und dafür Spellborn reinmachen.


----------



## Drakonis (6. März 2008)

Jup, bei Spellborn gehen in den nächsten Tagen wohl noch Closed Beta Keys raus und die Public Beta sol auch nicht mehr soweit entfernt sein.

Für Spellborn wird nur nicht soviel Werbung gemacht.

es gibt wohl 3 Grundklassen, die sich im späteren Verlauf noch auf jeweils 3 Hauptklassen verteilen. 3 Kriegerklassen, 3 Magierklassen (incl. Heiler), 3 Schurkenklassen.

von den Features weis ich nur, das es nen PvP-System geben wird. Ansonsten wird der Kampfablauf anders gestaltet. Mann muss den Gegner so zusagen im Visier halten und sie haben ne Art Skillrotationssystem.

Persönlich hab ich aber keine Ahnung, was ich von dem spiel halten soll und wie es zwischen AoC, HdrO, War und WoW einzusortieren ist.

*edit*
hier mal die Feature Liste die ich im Netz gefunden und bissl erweitert hab.

- zwei Rassen: Menschen und Daevi
- drei Archetypen mit je drei Klassen
- alle Klassen für alle Rassen
- manuelles Zielen/Ausweichen
- wechselnde Fähigkeiten nach jedem Angriff
- mögliche Komboangriffe
- Charaktereklasse bestimmt nur Aussehen
- kein Crafting (gibt ein Crafting System, das hat aber keinen Einfluss auf die Charakterwerte)
- Ausrüstung bringt keine Vorteile
- nutzt Unreal-Engine 2.5
- Missionen in Vergangenheit
- Statuen für Helden
- Gildenkämpfe um Territorium
- riesige PvE und PvP-Schlachten
- Soundtrack von Jesper Kyd (Hitman)
- politischer Aufstieg im eigenen Haus (Gilde)
- Arena System -> Heldenstatuen
- später sind Fraktionen geplant und PvP unter den Fraktionen

So wie es aussieht geht Spellborn Richtung W.A.R.  D.h. W.A.R. und Spellborn werden sich wohl beide um die PvP Spieler reißen.
ich weis nicht, inwieweit bei W.A.R. die charakter von der Ausrüstung abhängig sind, zumindest ist das nicht be Spellborn der Fall. D.h. dort zählt auf jedenfall der Playerskill.

Naja, von spellborn habe ich weniger mitbekommen und es wird anscheinend auch kaum Werbung drum gemacht. Von daher hat wohl War die besseren Karten.


----------



## Brennus Magtus (7. März 2008)

ich weiß das ich manche sachen falsch bzw vergessen habe und
würde es auch ändern, aber ich kann die umfrage net editieen


----------



## Yenwer (7. März 2008)

Mein Fav ist ganz klar WAR, das wird das PVP Spiel, wenn alles so wird wie es angekündigt wird. 

Das neue WOW AddOn wird wohl eh nur stupide Wiederholungstäter reizen, da Blizz, inzwischen so inovative wie Hundka..., geworden ist.

Star Trek, wäre was, wird aber wohl nichts und Stargate und AoC reizen mich nicht.


----------



## Kalvasflam (7. März 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> ich glaube auch, mich nicht zu weit aus dem fenster zu lehnen, wenn ich sage WAR wird der totale flop. ( nur meine meinung )



WAR wird mit 100% Sicherheit kein Flop werden! Dafür steckt VIEL zu viel Geld dahinter. Natürlich wird es nicht mal annähernd an WoW rankommen, aber ganz sicher schon nach kurzer Zeit LotRO in den Abozahlen einholen. Von TR mal ganz zu schweigen. 

WoW: Logg ich mich immer noch gerne ein, um mal ne Stunde im BG abzuhängen, das wars aber auch schon
LotRO: Werde ich nie testen, da kein PvP
WAR: Mit Sicherheit nicht UO, aber für mich sicher passender als die beiden Titel oben

Eine konkrete Hoffnung für ein GUTES MMORPG habe ich auch in 2008 nicht. Ich hoffe aber, dass Age of Conan dem noch am nächsten kommt. Ansonsten teste ich Vanguard oder Eve Online.


----------



## Drakonis (7. März 2008)

> Eine konkrete Hoffnung für ein GUTES MMORPG habe ich auch in 2008 nicht. Ich hoffe aber, dass Age of Conan dem noch am nächsten kommt. Ansonsten teste ich Vanguard oder Eve Online.



Venguard habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ziehe AoC dem erstmal vor. Eve Online hab ich mir auch vor ner woche nen trail erstellt. finde es sehr interessant. die frage ist, ob dir das gefällt das du dein schiff nicht wie bei freelancer z.b. direkt steuern kannst. zudem ist das spiel sehr ausrüstungsabhängig, d.h. du musst dich erstmal hochskillen und dir die richtige ausrüstung besorgen, damit du sinnvoll pvpen kannst, das dauert schonmal ne ganze zeit. ich schätze mindestens 3 monate.
falls dir das nicht zusagt wäre vielkeicht jumpgate evolution oder infinity was für dich


----------



## Flying Dutch (7. März 2008)

Für mich persönlich ist WAR auch die Hoffnung 2008 schlechthin. Da es endlich mal wieder die Bereiche abdeckt, welche mir persönlich wichtig sind. Dafür dass es ein Flop wird wie hier einige vermuten (keine Ahnung wie man darauf kommt) ist das Spiel schon zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt zu rund. Viel kann bei WAR eigentlich nicht mehr schief gehen. (Sowas kann man natürlich nur beurteilen wenn man einen Einblick hat)
Allein schon die Zusammenarbeit von Games Workshop und Mythic ist schon beinahe ein Garant. Wenn sie nun die verbleibende Zeit bis zum Release nutzen um das Spiel auf Hochglanz zu polieren, dann wird es das Spiel mit dem ich mich die nächsten Jahre beschäftigen kann. Das wäre dann das Erste seit SWG welches mich mehr als ein halbes Jahr halten kann. Auf WAR freue ich mich wie schon lange auf kein anderes MMORPG mehr. Natürlich ist da auch das Enttäuschtungspotenzial sehr groß, doch bisher gibt es dazu für mich noch keinen Grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den anderen Spielen sieht es ja eher mager aus. Nach meiner Meinung wird AoC nicht dass was einige sich davon erhoffen. Man hört einfach mittlerweile zuviele schlechte Dinge aus der Beta. Sieht ganz danach aus als würde sich AoC in die lange Reihe der unfertigen MMORPGs eingliedern. Es erinnert mich stellenweise an Vanguard wo eben auch viele der versprochenen Features entweder gar nicht oder nur halbfertig ins Spiel kamen. Dass man in AoC weniger Kiddies antrifft halte ich persönlich mal für einen Trugschluss. AoC betitelt sich immer als ein Spiel für Erwachsene. Ich persönlich kann das nicht nachvollziehen da dass actionorientierte Kampfsystem (WASD + QE + Skillleiste) doch eher auf jüngere Spieler gemünzt ist (Wir Alten kriegen ja auch langsam Reaktionsschwierigkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Zudem sind die "erwachsenen" Inhalte solche die sich auf viel Blut, abgeschlagene Köpfe und viel nackte Haut beziehen. Keine Ahnung was daran erwachsen sein soll, aber eigentlich sind das genau die Dinge die Kinder und Jugendliche anziehen wie Motten das Licht. Und wer glaubt dass ein USK 18 da irgendwas dran ändert, der sollte sich mal ansehen welche Spiele die Spielesammlungen der meisten Jugendlichen umfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TCoS ist aus meiner Sicht ebenfalls ein weiterer Anwärter für den Titel halbfertiges Spiel. Auch hier wurden schon viele Features angepriesen, verworfen, neu angekündigt und wieder überarbeitet. Ob es eine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz für Warhammer wird (aufgrund des PvP-Anteils) wird sich zeigen. Allerdings habe ich es so verstanden, dass man eher weniger auf Open PvP als auf Arenen bzw Battlegrounds setzt. Das macht es für mich persönlich doch eher zu einem uninteressanten Titel was diesen Bereich angeht.
Was für TCoS spricht ist, dass an der Entwicklung Leute beteiligt sind, die man schon aus der Community diverser anderer MMoRPGs als Spieler kennt. Sehr gut finde ich persönlich auch, dass die Itemlastigkeit auf ein Minimum zurückgeschraubt wird (keine Stats auf Rüstungen z.B.)

Zu Star Trek Online gibt es ja nun nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Das wird garantiert nicht mehr 2008 erscheinen. Ich persönlich bin auch der Meinung dass ein kompletter Entwicklerwechsel einem Spiel eigentlich nur schaden kann. Wobei es schon nachvollziehbar ist. Die Infos zu STO waren doch immer sehr dünn gesäht. Schade eigentlich, klang mal nach einem frischen Konzept. 

Zu Aion kann ich nicht allzuviel sagen, ausser dass es viele Inhalte eines ASIA-Grinders enthält. Von daher ist mein persönliches Interesse auch nicht groß genug um sich weiter über das Spiel zu informieren. Vielleicht wird es ja der Überraschungserfolg schlechthin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalvasflam (7. März 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> Venguard habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ziehe AoC dem erstmal vor. Eve Online hab ich mir auch vor ner woche nen trail erstellt. finde es sehr interessant. die frage ist, ob dir das gefällt das du dein schiff nicht wie bei freelancer z.b. direkt steuern kannst. zudem ist das spiel sehr ausrüstungsabhängig, d.h. du musst dich erstmal hochskillen und dir die richtige ausrüstung besorgen, damit du sinnvoll pvpen kannst, das dauert schonmal ne ganze zeit. ich schätze mindestens 3 monate.
> falls dir das nicht zusagt wäre vielkeicht jumpgate evolution oder infinity was für dich



Hmm, die beiden letzteren kenne ich gar nicht. Muss ich mir mal infos aus dem Netz ziehen. Monatelanges Ausrüsten soll mich nicht weiter stören, wenn das Konzept sonst gut ist, kann ich damit leben. Was mich an Eve angesprochen hat: angeblich soll ja ein Raumschiff, das im Kampf zerstört wurde, unwiderruflich weg sein. So was liegt mir schon sehr. Auch mit 40.000 Leuten auf einem Server gleichzeitig zu spielen, find ich reizvoll


----------



## Nagroth (7. März 2008)

Das bzgl. EVE ist korrekt. Wenn dein Schiff abgeschossen wurde, ist es weg. Nur falls du eine Versicherung hattest, bekommst du Geld. Aber EVE ist gerade am Anfang sehr komplex. Da ist Durchhaltewillen gefordert.


----------



## Cravan (7. März 2008)

PsyChoFreAk schrieb:


> Für mich ganz klar: *Aion! *



*100%ig <3*


----------



## Tja (7. März 2008)

AoC oder Dekaron

Vermisse die Option-sonstiges


----------



## Drakonis (7. März 2008)

> Bei den anderen Spielen sieht es ja eher mager aus. Nach meiner Meinung wird AoC nicht dass was einige sich davon erhoffen. Man hört einfach mittlerweile zuviele schlechte Dinge aus der Beta. Sieht ganz danach aus als würde sich AoC in die lange Reihe der unfertigen MMORPGs eingliedern. Es erinnert mich stellenweise an Vanguard wo eben auch viele der versprochenen Features entweder gar nicht oder nur halbfertig ins Spiel kamen.


Das selbe habe ich von war gehört, das die ihre betaforen schließen mussten,w eil sie von den betatestern vollgeflamet wurden, wie scheiße das one-button-pvp doch ist, deswegen auch der verschobenen release.

bei einem hast du natürlich vollkommen recht, wenn man so wenige game features wie war hat, kann man im vergleich zu anderen spielen natürlich nichts mehr in der entwicklung streichen.

tja das mit dem hörensagen ist schon so eine sache.


----------



## grimmgork (8. März 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> Das selbe habe ich von war gehört, das die ihre betaforen schließen mussten,w eil sie von den betatestern vollgeflamet wurden, wie scheiße das one-button-pvp doch ist, deswegen auch der verschobenen release.
> 
> bei einem hast du natürlich vollkommen recht, wenn man so wenige game features wie war hat, kann man im vergleich zu anderen spielen natürlich nichts mehr in der entwicklung streichen.
> 
> tja das mit dem hörensagen ist schon so eine sache.




Ich versteh nicht warum du so ausrastest, hatt er etwa das asugesprochen wovor du angst hast?


----------



## Blighter (8. März 2008)

Für mich ist klar Stargate Wordls der MMO-Hit des Jahres, ich vermisse zwar einige Bilder/Videos zum Kampfverhalten und mehr infos zu den klassen. Nur zur info es soll ende dieses Jahr rauskommen, es wurde auch eine closed Beta im StargateForum gestartet, wo ich das gehört habe wusste ich das es sicher wieder verschoben wird...
Aber bis dahin werde ich mich mit WAR begnügen...


----------



## ei8th (8. März 2008)

Blighter schrieb:


> Für mich ist klar Stargate Wordls der MMO-Hit des Jahres, ich vermisse zwar einige Bilder/Videos zum Kampfverhalten und mehr infos zu den klassen. Nur zur info es soll ende dieses Jahr rauskommen, es wurde auch eine closed Beta im StargateForum gestartet, wo ich das gehört habe wusste ich das es sicher wieder verschoben wird...
> Aber bis dahin werde ich mich mit WAR begnügen...



Ich verwette die Rente meiner Mutter, dass wir weder Spellborn noch Stargate Worlds in diesem Jahr in den Regalen sehen werden.


----------



## Mondaine (8. März 2008)

guten Morgen zusammen, hier mal mein Mist zu dem Thema :

Ich hoffe ganz stark auf WAR, als alter DAOC zocker natürlich umso mehr, da ja das PVP bzw RVR System in WAR weiterentwickelt wurde, welches mir schon in DAOC sehr gefallen hat. Das Ganze hört sich auf dem Papier natürlich ganz toll an, wie es dann jedoch Gameplay technisch umgesetzt wird ist ne andere Sache (leider keinen Beta Key bekommen, bis anhin jedenfalls).

AOC finde ich ehrlich gesagt sehr sehr bescheiden bin in der CB dabei, gefällt mir absolut nicht, weiter gehe ich hier nicht darauf ein (verstoss nda).

Das aller Grösste wäre natürlich wenn *DARKFALL ONLINE * noch im 08 erscheinen würde, das wäre wie Weihnachten, Ostern & Geburtstag zugleich !

- 100% Skillbasiert, kein gesammt Skill Cap man kann sofern man die Zeit dafür hat alle 600 Skills maxen (würde laut Dev Team ca 2-3jahre dauern)

- es soll sogar nen Skill geben wo man Feinde/andere Rassen riechen kann, z.B "Stop hier stinkts nach Orc aus Moment , Nord Osten, Entfernung hmm ca 2km 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

- 100% Full Loot im PVP (auch Leute der eigenen Fraktion kann man looten!)

- Friendly Fire (bestimmt lustig man geht mit ner Gruppe farmen/jagen/dungeon whatever da drückt einer _"so ganz ausversehen"_ im richtigen Moment den falschen Button -> Fetter AOE Spell geht ab und nuked die ganze Gruppe weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der scheinbar fehlbare Nuker freut sich und lootet die toten Gruppen Mitglieder -> phat loot inc! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Terrain deformation bei Spells, Gegner ziehen bei Verwundung ne Blutspur

- etc..  man sieht ich bin sehr angetan von DF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls es jemand interessiert Darkfall Online Homepage.

Sieht von der Grafik jetzt nicht aus wie AION oder kann mit derben DX10 GFX Effects trumpfen, aber wie Ultima Online schon bewiesen hat Grafik ist nicht Alles.




egal bis dahin werde ich weiter Ultima Online zocken für anständiges PVP (nicht auf OSI Shards) & und in WOW weiter Raiden gehen.


Gruss
Mondaine aka Smiley-Abuser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (8. März 2008)

Mondaine schrieb:


> aber wie Ultima Online schon bewiesen hat Grafik ist nicht Alles.



Ja, vor 10 Jahren. Aber damals war die UO Grafik noch cutting edge.

Härt sich aber auf jeden Fall interessant an, werd ich mal ein Auge drauf halten.


----------



## Arilanda (8. März 2008)

Ich hoffe doch sehr auf AoC, denke aber das klar WotLK absahnen wird. Ich drück die Daumen das die Hoffnungen die in AoC und WAR gesteckt werden annähernd erfüllt werden. AoC für mich klar wegen der Altersbeschränkung.


----------



## Drakonis (8. März 2008)

> Ich versteh nicht warum du so ausrastest, hatt er etwa das asugesprochen wovor du angst hast?



ich bin doch nicht ausgerastet, das hätte ich dann ganz anders verfasst.

ich habe mich nur seinem ton bzw. seiner formulierungsweise angepasst. außerdem ist es sinnlos mit hörensagen fakten zu argumentieren, also hab ich ihm hingeschrieben, was mir per hörensagen über war bekannt ist.

selbst wenn es so wäre, was er sagt. bekomme cih davor keine angst. ich habe mir Aoc die collectors edition für 70€ per preorder bestellt. und da ich das bei Gamestop gemacht habe bekomme ich das Mammut und das Nashorn. Damit hat der Acc schon mal nen gewissen grundwert. falls das spiel mir nicht passt nach paar monaten, werd ich den account sicher ohne verlust los.

warum sollte ich davor aber angst haben? hast du etwa angst, wenn nen mmo flopt, auf dem du wartest?


----------



## Hefti (8. März 2008)

DaoC war ein Erfolg. Warhammer wird ein noch größerer Erfolg. Viele Ex DaoCler werden dort landen und auch viele die keine Lust mehr auf WoW haben.


----------



## Triton (12. März 2008)

Mein MMO-Hoffnung 2008 ist The Chronicles of Spellborn!
Was wohl nicht zu übersehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=105


----------



## Shiv0r (12. März 2008)

Flying schrieb:


> Dass man in AoC weniger Kiddies antrifft halte ich persönlich mal für einen Trugschluss. AoC betitelt sich immer als ein Spiel für Erwachsene. Ich persönlich kann das nicht nachvollziehen da dass actionorientierte Kampfsystem (WASD + QE + Skillleiste) doch eher auf jüngere Spieler gemünzt ist. Zudem sind die "erwachsenen" Inhalte solche die sich auf viel Blut, abgeschlagene Köpfe und viel nackte Haut beziehen. Keine Ahnung was daran erwachsen sein soll, aber eigentlich sind das genau die Dinge die Kinder und Jugendliche anziehen wie Motten das Licht. Und wer glaubt dass ein USK 18 da irgendwas dran ändert, der sollte sich mal ansehen welche Spiele die Spielesammlungen der meisten Jugendlichen umfasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau das ist, was mich bei AOC zum schmunzeln bringt.. ok, vor einigen Jahren hätte ichs bestimmt auch holen wollen.^^

Ansonsten teile ich deine Meinung was WAR betrifft. (muss nur noch Schnieke umgesetzt werden)

MfG


----------



## L-MWarFReak (12. März 2008)

ich hab ma auf aion geklickt weil ich den trailer so geil fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horow (12. März 2008)

Ich würde mal behaupten das WAR und AoC noch nicht wirklich ausgereift sind, von WotLK erwarte ich mir nur den gleichen einheitsbrei wie momentan.

Mein Game 2008 ist Spellborn


----------



## Odis74 (12. März 2008)

Aion,

ja das wird wohl eine recht interessante Alternative werden.
Ich habe mittlerweile einige InGame Videos gesehen (Trailer und Bilder sowieso) aus schon fertigen Welten.
Ja doch, mh sehr gut, hoch interessant,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn das LEveln und Questen auch einigermaßen schaffbar gemacht wird und die Balance zwischen den Playern auch ausgewogen ist, sollte es wohl ein renner werden.
Ich denke aber nicht das es eine ernsthafte alternative zu WoW ist. Es sind zwei ganz verschiedene Spieltypen.
Aion baut sehr stark auf Menschliches Design und WoW auf Comic.
Aber abwarten bis es fertig ist (sollte es ja im Herbst 2008 sein) und dann schauen wir uns das mal sehr genau an.


----------



## Alakarih (12. März 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> mittlerweile ganz klar aoc. die jungs scheinen die balance pve/pvp hinzukriegen, haben eine super engine entwickelt und endlich mal neue ideen. ausserdem werden sie nicht sooo stark gehyped wie w.a.r., mythic kann einem leid tun, egal wie gut w.a.r. wird, es wird niemals die erwartungen der comm erfüllen können.
> aions trailer sahen zwar toll aus, aber nun die ersten gameplay videso gesehen und einfach nur enttäuscht, null innovation und von der grafikpracht der trailer bleibt nicht allzuviel übrig.
> startrek online - war es echt nötig die wunden nochmal aufzureissen?
> wrath hm werd sicher meine chars auf 80 bringen, aber das wirds dann wohl gewesen sein, die esportisierung des games geht mir mittlerweile gehörig gegen den strich.



Dito setzte meine Hoffnungen auch auf AoC.



BloodyLove schrieb:


> also ich denke AoC wirds werden.... kann aber auch sein, dass ich parteiisch bin, weil ich AoC betatester bin hihi
> 
> warhammer könnte floppen, denke ich... da lohnt sich das weiterreden aber erst, wenn bekannt ist, wie das crafting-system wird.... ist ja alles streng geheim im moment
> 
> ...



Bin zwar auch Betatester aber konnte mich noch nicht überwinden die 11GB per UMTS runterzuladen (in einer Zone mit max 300KB/s). 

Ich habe da letztens ein wirklich guten Blog über AoC und MMORPGs Allgemein gelesen:
*"Age of Conan wird eine Enttäuschung!"*
dessen Aussage ja wirklich auf alle MMORPG zutrifft. 
Auch WoW war nicht perfekt und sehr übersichtlich am Anfang. (Open Beta ++)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall WotLK kaufen und meinen Char bis 80 leveln.
WAR habe ich total abgesagt unter anderem auch durchs Beta "spielen". 
Erinnert mich zu sehr ans stocksteife HdRO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und, wie erwähnt, kein Spiel wird von Anfang an perfekt sein aber man 
sollte dem Spiel eine Chance geben (fast) perfekt zu werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (12. März 2008)

Ich galube WAR und AoC kommen zuerst recht gut an. 2 Monate wird es von vielen gespielt und dann nurnoch von sehr wenigen, da alle erkennen werden das man WoW doch nicht toppen kann und kaum Leute ein entsprechendes Budget haben um 2 MMOs zu zahlen.
Also ich glaube alles floppt ausser WFTLK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (12. März 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> das man WoW doch nicht toppen kann



Selten so gelacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> kaum Leute ein entsprechendes Budget haben um 2 MMOs zu zahlen.



Komisch, ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich als Azubi Spitzenverdiener bin. Ich kann mir neben WoW noch andere kostspielige Hobbies leisten und bin Raucher. Da dürften die Kosten für 2 MMOs von Leuten die bereits volles Gehalt kriegen leicht aufzubringen sein. Wenn sie denn wollen. Momentan sehe ich eher die Tendenz bei denjenigen, die WAR/AoC/Aion/[insert random MMO] wirklich interessiert, WoW oder "ihr" jeweils anderes Spiel dafür aufzugeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest wartet halt ab und entscheidet dann erst, wenn die Teile draußen sind.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (12. März 2008)

hab für aoc gevotet weils einfach derbe geil aussieht (auch vom gameplay) z.b. das mit dem blocken das man verteilen kann wo man wie stark blockt... und mounted-combat is ya sowieso der hammer... gildenkrieg mit eigener festung is au sehr geil und dann noch die fatality moves (die in deutschland leider ein bisschen geschnitten wurden -.-)... als 2. hät ich aion genommen weil das einfach cool aussieht au mit den flügeln hab zwar erst 2 trailer gesehn aba spricht mich irgendwie an... und bei beiden is die grafik bombe


----------



## Drakonis (12. März 2008)

der finanzielle aspekt spielt denke ich für die wenigsten eine rolle. Ich denke der wesentlich Aspekt liegt im Zeitfaktor. mehrere mmos gleichzeitig zu spielen ist immer uneffektiv. im vergleich zu jemanden der nur eins spielt.


----------



## Aldaric87 (12. März 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> Ich galube WAR und AoC kommen zuerst recht gut an. 2 Monate wird es von vielen gespielt und dann nurnoch von sehr wenigen, da alle erkennen werden das man WoW doch nicht toppen kann und kaum Leute ein entsprechendes Budget haben um 2 MMOs zu zahlen.
> Also ich glaube alles floppt ausser WFTLK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MUHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA made my day... das sind die Leute die im Warhammer Forum beschrieben werden, sie haben nie was andres wie WoW kennengelernt und denken echt das sie den Heiligen Gral damit gefunden haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blighter (13. März 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> MUHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA made my day... das sind die Leute die im Warhammer Forum beschrieben werden, sie haben nie was andres wie WoW kennengelernt und denken echt das sie den Heiligen Gral damit gefunden haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





da stimm ihr dir 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000% zu... 
Das ist das selbe wie mit einem kleinem Kind... Du sagst ,, Propier mal"     Das Kind,, ne das schmeckt nicht" Du:,, hast es schonmal propiert?"   Das Kind:,, ne"    
Du:,, dann kannste auch nicht sagen das es nicht schmeckt"


Kennt ihr das?????


----------



## Talmir (13. März 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> MUHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA made my day... das sind die Leute die im Warhammer Forum beschrieben werden, sie haben nie was andres wie WoW kennengelernt und denken echt das sie den Heiligen Gral damit gefunden haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




yes yes yes man dankt für den thread!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WAR is comming !!!!!!!!


----------



## Aldaric87 (13. März 2008)

Ja Blighter und jop Talmir.. Die Situation hab ich schon des öfteren erlebt, gestern abend konnt ich mir meine Antwort darauf, siehe oben, einfach nicht verkneifen.. aber es wird immer solche geben, die immer nur die eine Biersorte trinken, alles andre schlecht machen, weil sie sie eben net kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brennus Magtus (16. März 2008)

Juhu,
ich danke allen die abgestimmt oder was geschrieben
haben........dieses Thema ist im Community Watch
(ich weiß das das net sone große sache ist aber trotzdem thx^^)


----------



## Norei (17. März 2008)

Eine Sache stimmt mich an diesem Thread nachdenklich. Da wurde am Freitag meine größte Hoffnung angekündigt und das wird hier noch nicht mal erwähnt. Dabei dürfte HdrO nach dem Release all das haben, was die PvEler bei WoW vermissen. Und den Balrog zu legen dürfte doch der Traum von Millionen Buch- und Filmfans sein. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, wenn man im WoW-Forum eine Umfrage starten würde:
"Wer soll der Endgegner von WotLK sein, Arthas oder der Balrog in Moria?", würden geschätzte 35% ankreuzen "Arthas, nie gehört, ich will wie Gandalf den Balrog legen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie es aussieht, wird es vor Weihnachten den großen Showdown geben. Und auch wenn ich nicht wirklich auf eine Völkerwanderung nach Mittelerde glaube, bin ich mir sicher, dass HdRO eher auf der Gewinnerseite ist.


----------



## mendiger (17. März 2008)

aber nach den stimmen führt immer noch war


----------



## Hellersche (17. März 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> mittlerweile ganz klar aoc. die jungs scheinen die balance pve/pvp hinzukriegen, haben eine super engine entwickelt und endlich mal neue ideen. ausserdem werden sie nicht sooo stark gehyped wie w.a.r., mythic kann einem leid tun, egal wie gut w.a.r. wird, es wird niemals die erwartungen der comm erfüllen können.
> aions trailer sahen zwar toll aus, aber nun die ersten gameplay videso gesehen und einfach nur enttäuscht, null innovation und von der grafikpracht der trailer bleibt nicht allzuviel übrig.
> startrek online - war es echt nötig die wunden nochmal aufzureissen?
> wrath hm werd sicher meine chars auf 80 bringen, aber das wirds dann wohl gewesen sein, die esportisierung des games geht mir mittlerweile gehörig gegen den strich.




Äh ok bei mir ist es ganz klar Aion. 
W.A.R is mir als absolut PvP unbegabten Menschen zu PvP lastig und AoC naja vieleicht teste ich es mal an. 

Dazu das die Aion gameplayvids die Grafik der Trailer nicht wiederspiegeln das is ja wohl logisch soviel wie da rumgeglättet und gerendert wurde aber das macht jeder ich wette AoC wird auch nich so aussehn wies in den trailern und RENDERvideos aussieht.

1. Aion

2.WotLK

3.AoC (vieleicht mal testen)


----------



## ei8th (19. März 2008)

Hellersche schrieb:


> Dazu das die Aion gameplayvids die Grafik der Trailer nicht wiederspiegeln das is ja wohl logisch soviel wie da rumgeglättet und gerendert wurde



Alle bisher von Aion veroeffentlichten Videos waren ingame Grafik. Nix gerendert. Nachbearbeitet wurden die wohl, also geschnitten und Geruckel und Slow-Mo-Effekte und so, aber das is die Grafik im Spiel.


----------



## Aldaric87 (19. März 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Eine Sache stimmt mich an diesem Thread nachdenklich. Da wurde am Freitag meine größte Hoffnung angekündigt und das wird hier noch nicht mal erwähnt. Dabei dürfte HdrO nach dem Release all das haben, was die PvEler bei WoW vermissen. Und den Balrog zu legen dürfte doch der Traum von Millionen Buch- und Filmfans sein. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, wenn man im WoW-Forum eine Umfrage starten würde:
> "Wer soll der Endgegner von WotLK sein, Arthas oder der Balrog in Moria?", würden geschätzte 35% ankreuzen "Arthas, nie gehört, ich will wie Gandalf den Balrog legen"
> 
> 
> ...




HdRO war auf der Verliererseite seit Release, und wird es auch danach bleiben, dass Game is für nen minimalen Teil der Community zugeschnitten..Die Chars bewegen sich als hätten sie nen Stock im Arsch, dass PvP bzw. das "Monstergame" is nen Witz.. aber man muss halt sagen, die meisten Onlinegames von Turbine (und Codemasters) warn meistens...sagen wir einfach, nicht Konkurrenzfähig.

PS: Wenn man ne so geile Story hat, und so wenig draus macht, ist das für mich, arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrilya (5. Mai 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Eine Sache stimmt mich an diesem Thread nachdenklich. Da wurde am Freitag meine größte Hoffnung angekündigt und das wird hier noch nicht mal erwähnt. Dabei dürfte HdrO nach dem Release all das haben, was die PvEler bei WoW vermissen. Und den Balrog zu legen dürfte doch der Traum von Millionen Buch- und Filmfans sein. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, wenn man im WoW-Forum eine Umfrage starten würde:
> "Wer soll der Endgegner von WotLK sein, Arthas oder der Balrog in Moria?", würden geschätzte 35% ankreuzen "Arthas, nie gehört, ich will wie Gandalf den Balrog legen"
> 
> 
> ...


Naja...
schon schlimm, wenn die Leute die WoW spielen nicht mal mehr die WC1-3+TH stories kennen -.-
genauso schlimm daß seit dem dummen P.Jackson Machwerk (er hät bei Splatter bleiben sollen..braindead ftw) nun jeder der sein Leben lang kein Buch von innen gesehen hat sich in Spielen "Legolas" oder ähnlich nennen muß >.<

naja wie auch immer.
.)GW2 gehört da weg. Es kommt ja nicht mal mehr die Beta 08 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.)Warhammer mocht ich noch nie >.>
.)Age of Conan wird das Kiddi spiel imo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das CS unter den MMOs^^ außerdem gefällt mir das setting nicht, einfach, naja...wer will schon auf nem Mammut reiten O.o ich will auch keinen Elekk ._.
.)WotLK ist wie schon gesagt kein eigenständiges Spiel. Ich denk aber das WoW irgendwann einen Pkt erreicht an dem die Grafik einfach nicht mehr zieht (Ja ich weiß, D2 spielen immernoch einige, ich auch unter andrem..) wie auch immer, gehört auch nicht in die Liste^^

Mein X ging mal an Aion:
mag sein daß das Spiel nicht das Rad neu erfindet, aber was solls^^
.) es nimmt sich viel vom WoW gameplay, was für mich durchaus possitiv ist
.) es orientiert sich grafisch NICHT an Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eher an GW und FF11
.) es ist PVP LASTIG, was die herren die hier über War und A.o.C. reden offenbar gar nicht wissen Q.Q
.) eine Firma die genug Geld und Erfolgstitel hat (leider auch das unsägliche GW...) und somit auch die finanziellen Res. um ein gutes Spiel auf die Beine zu stellen^^

Aber, wie immer, jeder soll spielen was er will
und die Pupertierenden Kinder bitte AoC, gar nicht erst auf die Aion Seite klicken, das is nix für euch, pfui, weg, kusch!! Ô.Ô


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2008)

.


----------



## mantigore666 (13. Mai 2008)

ich hoffe, was wotl und war DIE grossen abräumer der "masse" werden,
dann kann ich nämlich in ruhe mein aoc spielen und muss mir nicht die
ganzen "rumhüpfer" geben  fg


----------



## Lindri (13. Mai 2008)

zu Aldaric87 Antwort!HdRO war auf der Verliererseite seit Release, und wird es auch danach bleiben, dass Game is für nen minimalen Teil der Community zugeschnitten..Die Chars bewegen sich als hätten sie nen Stock im Arsch, dass PvP bzw. das "Monstergame" is nen Witz.. aber man muss halt sagen, die meisten Onlinegames von Turbine (und Codemasters) warn meistens...sagen wir einfach, nicht Konkurrenzfähig.

PS: Wenn man ne so geile Story hat, und so wenig draus macht, ist das für mich, arm wink.gif
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
hast du HdRO jemals gespielt??


----------



## Drakonis (13. Mai 2008)

hdro ist denke ich nicht auf der verlierer seite. ich ahbe es auch ne weile gespielt, aber mir hat es letzten endes auch nicht so zugesagt.

denoch gibt es genug menschen, die das spiel begeistert spielen und ausreichend genug um es im gewinnbereich zu halten.

so lange das projekt sich für alle beteiligten lohnt, kann man wohl kaum von verlierer sprechen. das trifft dann wohl eher auf Ryzom zu.


----------

